# Of Druchii and Tarpits



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

So I'm slowly assembling a DE force on the side, and I've got the battalion box all built, so I feel as if the basics are covered. I'm looking for a unit to replace the role of my beloved flagellants, but I really can't see any combo of units/items that fills that role. Do DEs just not use speedbumps as part of their general strategy, or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Not a strategy I've ever attempted with Druchii, either its too expensive a unit, or its likely not to hold when the hits pile in and just be a case of throwing away points. I think our main strength there is movement and slowing foes with march blockers such as the harpies, shades etc. 

The only Unit that can stand there and take it to my mind is the Black Guard, but thats certainly not a speed bump unit.


Sacrificing a unit for a better charge by others has been know to happen mind you, but theres nothing I look at and go, aye you sit on that flank and stall the enemy advance. Certainly nothing that could do consistantly every battle I play like with Flaggies.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

agreed, the only things that spring to mind are stubbon units prehaps that are keep in the fight with the help of bsb cauldron? however DE are fragile and expenisive. Some things are tough like the hydras, blackdragon, coldone knights/chariots de character with Pendeant of khaleath


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

So basically you're saying forget everything you think you know about Warhammer? Duely noted. Talked somebody into playing a few small warbands style games this weekend, hopefully that'll help get my head around these guys.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Black Guard actually (apparently - never used them myself) make wonderful tarpits with the Banner of Hag Graef. ASF allows them to peel off at least a few models from the front rank, keeping the squishy Elves from taking too many hits. That, combined with ITP and Stubborn, means that once something hits a big-ish block of them it likely won't be getting out for quite some time - at least, not in the direction your opponent wants it to.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

How do Black Guard get ASF !?


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Banner of Hag Graef, as mentioned. They're one of the two units in the list with a banner allowance high enough to take it (oh, for ASF Executioners...). And with I6, they'll strike even before most High Elves!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

DE versions of Flagellants is, as noted a few times in the thread, Black Guards. Toss in the ASF banner and you have a diffrent version of the tarpit unit, a version that kills its opponents instead of holding them in place with diminishing numbers each turn

The DE way of playing dont involve Flagellant/Slayer tarpitting ideas. Thats replaced with Dark Riders/Harpies/Shades instead that will babysit units and flee if charged(ok not Harpies in most cases but there are dire circumstances at times) instead, to leave the enemy missplaced and alone on the field of battle, ready for a countercharge:wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aye, dark Elves are the exact antithesis to High Elves, and Empire Playing style. Warriors of Chaos, and Wood Elves are their nearest counterparts, although the former can tend to lack the movement. 

They aren't really suited to tarpitting, but an ASF Blackguard Unit, with a hidden assassin, and you can draw the enemies Heavies onto them. Supported by the Twin Hydra (shudder) charge, it's devestating.

An example is a recent game.

Archaon was leading his Super Knights (Mark of Nurgle, Banner of Rage), in a unit with +1 rank bonus. I charged, expecting the Assassin, but I forgot about the double monsters and Hydras, who were Positioned to slam into the rear, just clipping by the tightest of margins into the rear ranks. I wasn't expecting Kouran either, so didn't direct attacks against him.

Anyway, Charge hits home, I get hit by Assassin and a shite load of attacks, losing 3 Knights. Attack returns, and the Noble has an Unbreakable standard in there. So there I am, locked in a combat, against an Assassin.

And then locked in place, I groan as the Hydras hit home. If I hadn't had the extra rank of cavalary, he wouldn't be able to charge. As it was, it was the second time I lost Archaon. With T5, Immune to Poison and Killing Blow, 3+ Ward Save, 1+ Armour Save, Regeneration (from Nurgle 2nd Spell), and 11 attacks, he's causing some damage, but still lose him from after killing the Assassin, the two Hydras, Kouran, and 12 Blackguard, but they still cut him down.

While showing how effective Archaon is (able to resist nearly 1000pts of troops, he's virtually unkillable by anything other than 1000pts of Cannonballs/Character killing characters.

As said though, Empire is a different playing style than Dark Elves. Movement wins games, and you don't have the toughness, or numbers to effectively castle. Make the most of your strengths (M5, Hatred), and get in combat.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Hold the phone - Archaon's not immune to Killing Blow.

Which means I could plausibly kill him with an Assassin. Rune of Khaine, Touch of Death, Black Lotus. Buahahahahaha...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Try it matey =). Good luck on hitting him on a 5+, then wounding him, then him failing his armour save. =D

*Sad reminiscening about the US4 he used to be =(*


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

:laugh: Hey, I said plausibly, not _reliably_.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aye, still he's not reliable. Nearly Lost him to a 60 Pt Night Goblin with Lucky's Dirk.

Eye of Sheerian, Magic Armour, Magic Weapon... Goblins wounding on 2's? HERESY I SAY, HERESY, although it was reduced to 3's, it was really scary when he said he would be.


----------

